# 11 weeks of Hyperlactation-- I quit! Need weaning advice...



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey all you awesome breastfeeding mothers! It makes me so sad to say this, but I'm saying good-bye to the world of breastfeeding.








The pain is too much. I make enough milk to feed triplets! Every two hours I double over in pain from Forceful Letdown. My breasts are so sore that I can't even hold my baby against me! I've been going through this for 11 weeks now (pumping for 9), trying everything to level my supply. I just finished taking sage for 3 days, which is recommended highly for drying up milk, and saw NO CHANGE. I'm still pumping every 3 hours (for 8 minutes and make about 70+ oz a day.)
So my question is, how does a hyperlactating mom wean her baby?? Since DD is bottlefed the breastmilk, there's not really an emotional weaning to worry about, but I'm sure I will have to wean _gradually_, right? I figured I could start freezing breastmilk so she can continue to have it after my milk dries up and we can delay the whole finding-a-formula process.
Do you wean a baby by gradually removing one feeding at a time? So in my case I would remove one pumping session, right? Waiting 6 hours to relieve my breasts is a LONG time!







I feel like I am about to explode after 2-3 hours.
Any advice??
(PS I just started BC pill which is supposed to decrease milk supply. I'm also about to take a Benedryl every night. I don't know what else to do!)

I'm so disappointed at my breasts for doing this to me.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Why are you pumping instead of feeding at the breast? As long as there isn't something preventing breastfeeding, I would drop the pumping and get baby back to the breast. Oversupply CAN be controlled









-Angela


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Why are you pumping instead of feeding at the breast? As long as there isn't something preventing breastfeeding, I would drop the pumping and get baby back to the breast. Oversupply CAN be controlled









-Angela

We still attempt breastfeeding every day, but DD has nipple confusion and also, my breasts are extremely sore and sensitive.

I keep hearing that oversupply can be controlled, but no one is telling me _HOW_. I've tried everything I know to do.


----------



## gabeycakesmama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofHero* 
We still attempt breastfeeding every day, but DD has nipple confusion and also, my breasts are extremely sore and sensitive.

I keep hearing that oversupply can be controlled, but no one is telling me _HOW_. I've tried everything I know to do.









I'm no expert, but I always thought milk production after the initial period was supply and demand. If you're pumping 70 oz a day, your breasts will continue to produce 70 oz a day, right?

I think that if you could get your baby to latch again (do you have access to a LLL group or IBCLC?) your body would be able to regulate your milk production based on what the baby's needs are. You'll probably have to deal with some engorgement until things even out....

I hope you reconsider weaning


----------



## chanda7 (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes, the best thing for you to do is drop one feeding at a time over a period of days/weeks as you feel comfortable. Doing it upruptly will lead to even more pain. You might even try just making a session shorter before doing away with it altogether. You also might want to go ahead and start shopping for a formula so you can start mixing it with your breastmilk gradually to accustom your daughter to the taste.

Usually, a mother's supply will regulate itself within 8 to 12 weeks of nursing (give or take a few weeks). Until that point, a lot of women make too much milk. You are right at that point where your body should start making less milk in the coming days or weeks. If you can stick with it a little longer, you might be pleasantly surprised.

However, as long as you keep pumping all that milk, your body is going to keep making it. The key to decreasing your milk when pumping is to pump only as much as you have to to feel comfortable. Do not drain your breast. Doing so signals to your body to keep up the good work. Also, don't wait until you are doubled over before nursing or pumping. If you need to pump every hour, pump every hour. Just pump as little as possible during the session until you get some relief.

Do you think something else could be contributing to your pain/sensitivity besides the oversupply? Do you have any of the symptoms of thrush?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes you reduce lactation gradually, one feed at a time, especially with so much milk it hurts anyway. Sage, oregano, and mint should reduce supply, keep trying herbs to help. Some use binding - wrapping something tight over the breasts - to prevent milk from being made but I'd worry about blocked ducts and infections as a result. If you went on hormonal birth control or some other medications that could reduce your supply (as we are warned to avoid in normal conditions), but everything has side effects to consider.

Have you tried a nipple shield for the confusion and the sensitivity? Might help, it did with my son in his early days nursing. Having baby regulate the amount taken from the breast should help you to regulate how much is made. As you know it's generally supply equals demand, and the more you pump the more is made. Between full nursing or pumping sessions if you get engorged you could just pump enough to relieve the pressure, not enough to empty out and send the signal to send more milk.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Block feeding is what I would suggest to reduce supply. When you're nursing, this means nursing on one side for a block of hours (starting with 3-4 usually) Since you're pumping, you would only pump one side on one pumping session, then the other side on the next session.

In your shoes I would eliminate bottles. Totally. I would give baby milk through finger feeding, cup feeding, syringe feeding, spoon feeding etc. No bottles. They are the problem as you mention.

Go to bed with baby for at least 3 days. Skin to skin. Keep baby at the breast. Encourage constant nursing. Pump and supplement as little as possible.

good luck!

you CAN do this!

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

You poor thing, I struggle w/ low supply, but just sounds terrible to be in your shoes! I must say I'm jealous of your 70oz though.







First, I wouldn't be pumping both sides every 3 hrs. I know one of my LLL leaders had such an oversupply she basically used the same breast for about 12 hrs at a time. She had a daytime breast and a nighttime breast! Can you up the sage? Add peppermint too. Are you wearing cabbage? Try just pumping one breast and letting the other just letdown into a bowl or get in a hot shower and let it letdown that way. If you get way too full and just can't take it, pump just enough to get the letdown going and then just let it drain w/ no stimulation. This should help some in that you're not getting the stilumation to tell it to make more milk. What about some Benadryl?


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
.

In your shoes I would eliminate bottles. Totally. I would give baby milk through finger feeding, cup feeding, syringe feeding, spoon feeding etc. No bottles. They are the problem as you mention.


Having pumped and tried this for quite a while...it's very, very difficult to do feeding in this way. I can't describe the time and mess and headache.

I would look for advice from former pumping moms. All of us had to wean from the pump. I gradually moved my pumps further apart. So I was at that point pumping every three hours. I spread out one of those pumps to 3.5 hours between, then 4 hours between (or 4.5 if my body could do it comfortably) and on until two feeds ran into one. I did it that way because I was prone to plugged ducts and mastoiditis (even had a breast abscess) so I had to be gradual. So I think it would work for you too if you had the patience for it. Maybe you could make all your pumps 3.5 hours between and then four or something like that. Other moms do it differently--more along the lines of dropping pumps if I remember right.

But I sort of agree that you may find your supply starting to regulate better after 12 weeks. So it seems like it might be good to try to reduce the pump time or space it out just to tell your body to make less milk. Maybe then you'll have a manageable supply and be able to keep going. If you're up to it. Pumping is the hardest way to feed.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

As others have noted, you might be right at that point where your milk will start to regulate itself based on supply and demand. I know you're having a really tough time, but if you could hang on for a few more weeks, you might get some major relief.

Everything that folks are saying about slowing down on the pumping and getting baby back on the breast is spot-on. You'll make as much milk as you pump/feed. Can/have you visited an IBCLC? Here's a link where you can punch in your zip code and find the nearest ones to you:

http://www.ilca.org/falc.html

That said, here are some links on oversupply that might help you handle it:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html
http://www.llli.org/FAQ/oversupply.html

It sounds like it's been really hard and I think you're awesome for hanging in there as long as you have. I hope you can get some good info and support so you can make it through.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Could you take some Sudafed or something to decrease supply? You'd have to pump and dump for a couple of days, but it might bring your supply down to a manageable level. The thing is, you can't quit cold turkey anyway, with a supply like that, you're almost guaranteed to get mastitis if you do.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

If you take Sudafed, you don't have to pump and dump.


----------



## jgmziii (Dec 18, 2008)

How does Block Feeding work? If you only nursed or pumped on one side wouldnt the other side get even more full bcs of the let downs? I have kind of the same issue where my milk supply is pretty big I could probably nurse 2 babies LOL... I work full time and when I'm away I pump... I started pumping 3 times a day and have gone down to 2 sessions and still have so much milk that I'm going to donate some bcs its taking over both of my frigs...


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
If you take Sudafed, you don't have to pump and dump.

Not according to this on Kellymom.

OP







I'm sorry you're having difficulty. I hope the wise mamas here can help you.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Not according to this on Kellymom.

OP







I'm sorry you're having difficulty. I hope the wise mamas here can help you.

Not to belabor the point, but I didn't see anywhere on that link a suggestion to pump and dump, just a warning about possibly decreasing supply, which would actually be the desired side affect in this case.

OP, I hope you figure something out. How long are you pumping at a sitting?


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

You must be so stressed out! Have you read LLL's info about oversupply?


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
Not to belabor the point, but I didn't see anywhere on that link a suggestion to pump and dump, just a warning about possibly decreasing supply, which would actually be the desired side affect in this case.

OP, I hope you figure something out. How long are you pumping at a sitting?

Sorry I wasn't clear. That was my point, that dumping wouldn't be necessary.

ETA, Never mind I just re-read the post I quoted. I misunderstood it the 1st time as saying you did need to dump. That's what I get for trying to post while fending off a 10 month old who wants to "type."


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

No problem. My 3 year old likes to "type" too. He also likes to talk to anyone who calls. Which is great for telemarketers.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

n/m









-Angela


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I would definitely go with the recommendation of block nursing. Feed or pump off of one side only for 2-3 feedings. Leave the other side alone. Pump a little bit for relief if you must, but remember that the more you stimulate the more you will produce.

I had oversupply with my dd and realized I was making it worse by pumping. I was amazed at being able to pump 6+oz off one side in 5 minutes with a manual







Duh!

You can do this Mama. Get plenty of skin to skin time with baby to coax her back to the breast. It's not too late, it's not a lost cause.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Have you tried cabbage leaves?

Have you tried a nipple shield to help your baby with the nipple confusion?


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

yes, i've tried cabbage leaves, sudafed, sage, and now i'm going to try block pumping, but having trouble since it seems the whole side of one of my breasts has sudden clogged ducts that has appeared in the last few hours.









i haven't tried a nipple shield yet, but planning on it since the weaning will most likely take a while. i hate trying to breastfeed because my breasts stay sore and sensitive all the time.(i have had a staph culture and been checked for thrush as well. both are negative. it's definitely just hyperlactation.)i am guessing it will take about a month to gradually reduce my milk supply to nothing, so i suppose i will keep trying to breastfeed.

i understand the benefits and importance of breastfeeding, but i really can't take this anymore. every day i am in tears over the pains in my breasts. i hate this. i wish i could just make all the milk go away tonight.









thank you for all the advice and links.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry you are going through this.









Some advice for the plugged duct: no underwires, try to sleep on your back so that you aren't squishing your boobs, get into a hot shower with a comb and run it through a bar of soap. Then comb your breast down towards the nipple. That will help break up the plugs.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofHero* 
yes, i've tried cabbage leaves, sudafed, sage, and now i'm going to try block pumping, but having trouble since it seems the whole side of one of my breasts has sudden clogged ducts that has appeared in the last few hours.









i

As a former pumper prone to plugged ducts I should have mentioned that I couldn't imagine block feeding pumps to be a good idea. You do need to reduce the signals to your body for supply. But you need to do it in a way that isn't going to hurt you. Something like I mentioned upthread spreading out pumps or decreasing time pumped.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

This thread may be of some help for you.

I sure hope something works out for you soon









I have heard that keeping your breasts warm helps to reduce/prevent clogged ducts. You could try heat packs at first & then wear wool nursing pads.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

I was a pumper with my first daughter. At eleven weeks, I was also pumping 70 oz plus. It is so, so hard to exclusively pump. I really want to congratulate you on doing this. Even eleven weeks is wonderful.

I think your supply is going to start naturally reducing in the next month or so. The first four months or so, there is a strong hormonal aspect to nursing and pumping. It's very easy to hyper lactate. So, in the not too distant future, your body is going to start regulating, and to be honest, despite making 70 plus ounces at three months, by six months I was really struggling to make enough and as she became more active, it was harder to have the time (took me four hours a day) to pump enough. (I had some issues that required me to have both hands on the pump/ boob, so multitasking wsa pretty hard.)

I would try spacing out the sessions a bit. Do them for a little bit less time at a time, and space them out more and more. Gradually. You don't want to give yourself mastitis. And really, you want to still be able to make enough. You just want to be able to do it without pain.

If you want to wean/ stop, this is also the way to go. Gradually, gradually.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

I too had issues early on. And it got remarkably better on week 13 or 14. Suddenly my breasts just figured something out and I could even the leave the house for a few hours without worrying about my chest exploding.

I could easily pump 8 oz in like five minutes. I was always uncomfortable and when I would go to sleep I would wak up and be in so pain.

If you can hang in there it really gets better.

Now at 8 1/2 mos my son and I are doing great-my breasts no longer freak out







and we have a happy and satisfying brf'ing relationship. I also still pump as he is in daycare.


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Block feeding is what I would suggest to reduce supply. When you're nursing, this means nursing on one side for a block of hours (starting with 3-4 usually) Since you're pumping, you would only pump one side on one pumping session, then the other side on the next session.

In your shoes I would eliminate bottles. Totally. I would give baby milk through finger feeding, cup feeding, syringe feeding, spoon feeding etc. No bottles. They are the problem as you mention.

Go to bed with baby for at least 3 days. Skin to skin. Keep baby at the breast. Encourage constant nursing. Pump and supplement as little as possible.

good luck!

you CAN do this!

-Angela

This is exactly what I would do. When my DD was transitioning from bottle to breast, I cut back drastically on pumping sessions (really only once a day). Anytime she even slightly acted like she might be hungry, I stuck her automatically on the breast. She had nipple confusion, but after a while, she realized that Mommy was the one making all the good stuff! You can do this. You may feel uncomfortable for a while as your breasts adjust to the demand, but I think it can be done, if you want to breastfeed. But, if your baby begins latching and transferring and you keep pumping, you will have a huge supply. Good luck!

PS FWIW, I pumped exclusively for 3 months while my baby was in the NICU/bottle fed, and I remember my breasts always feeling so full! It wasn't until DD began nursing exclusively that my breasts began to regulate. Pumping is always just so hit/miss. It's not the same as a cute baby and letdowns just aren't the same. It could be that the pumping is what is causing the engorgement feeling.


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

Regarding plugged ducts:

When I was exclusively pumping, I too had the WORST plugged ducts, so I can totally sympathize with you!









Now that my DD is BF'ing only, I don't have any more plugged ducts. I really think that in some women that are blessed with a great supply from the beginning, pumping is just doing us a disservice. It fails to adequately empty the breast like a baby would. Apply warm compresses before you pump/nurse, while baby is nursing/you are pumping, massage the clogs towards the nipple to get that milk flowing out. As a PP mentioned, no underwire bras, sleep on your back. It will get better! I've found that now since DD nurses, my breasts feel sooooo much better!! They used to look like basketballs when I was exclusively pumping (and I was a size 32A before I got pregnant!) and now they look a little bit more normal (although a bit bigger!







)


----------



## ibbit (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, here's what I see. You are ready to give up because you are in pain from having too much milk. Weaning is going to have the effect you're looking for. You can't wean without telling your body to stop producing milk. So, drop each session by say 2 minutes, just pump 6 minutes instead of 8. Or stay at 8 minutes, but only pump one side. You might have to pump the other side for a couple of minutes to relieve pressure, but only do that. Do a blockfeeding pattern with the pump. Pump only one side every time you pump for 3-4 hours. Then pump the other side. Pump only to relieve pressure on the other side. If you drop the sessions by a number of minutes, wait several days and drop a little more if you need to or increase the number of hours you are pumping only on one side if that's what you pick.

You will have to do something like this in order to wean and you may find you can handle it better once your milk supply is more within normal range.

Believe me, I understand completely. I have massive oversupply. I blockfed in 6 hour blocks. I nursed on only one side every time my nurslings wanted to nurse for 6 hours! Over time my supply regulated and I was much happier.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

There are essentially two ways you can go about remedying a forceful let-down: (1) help baby deal with the fast flow and (2) take measures to adjust your milk supply down to baby's needs. Since forceful let-down is generally a byproduct of oversupply, most moms will be working on both of these things. It may take a couple of weeks to see results from interventions for oversupply, so try to be patient and keep working on it.

How to Help baby deal with the fast milk flow:

1. Position her so that she is nursing "uphill" in relation to your breast, where gravity is working against the flow of milk. The most effective positions are those where baby's head and throat are above the level of your nipple.

2. Some nursing positions to try:
-----Cradle hold, but with you leaning back (a recliner or lots of pillows helps).
----Football hold, but with you leaning back
-----Elevated football hold - like the football hold, but baby is sitting up and facing you to nurse instead of lying down (good for nursing in public).
-----Side lying position - this allows baby to dribble the extra milk out of his mouth when it's coming too fast

3. Nurse more frequently. This will reduce the amount of milk that accumulates between feedings, so feedings are more manageable for baby.

4. Nurse when baby is sleepy and relaxed. Baby will suck more gently at this time, and the milk flow will be slower.

5. Wait until let-down occurs, then take baby off the breast while at the same time catching the milk in a towel or cloth diaper. Once the flow slows, you can put your baby back to the breast.

6. This is a big one! **Pump or hand express until the flow of milk slows down, and then put baby to the breast. Use this only if nothing else is working, as it stimulates additional milk production. If you do this, try to express a little less milk each time until you are no longer expressing before nursing.

Next work on Adjusting your supply to better match baby's needs:

1. If baby is gaining weight well, then having baby nurse from only one breast per feeding can be helpful.

2. If baby finishes nursing on the first side and wants to continue nursing, just put baby back onto the first side.

3. If the second side becomes uncomfortable, express a little milk until you're more comfortable and then use cool compresses - aim for expressing less milk each time until you are comfortable without expressing milk.

4. Avoid extra breast stimulation, for example, unnecessary pumping, running the shower on your breasts for a long time or wearing breast shells.

5. Between feedings, try applying cool compresses to the breast (on for 30 minutes, off for at least an hour). This can discourage blood flow and milk production.

6. If nursing one side per feeding is not working after a week or so, try keeping baby to one side for a certain period of time before switching sides. This is called block nursing. Start with 2-3 hours and increase in half-hour increments if needed.

7. Do not restrict nursing at all, but any time that baby needs to nurse simply keep putting baby back to the same side during that time period.

8. If the second side becomes uncomfortable, express a little milk until you're more comfortable and then use cool compresses - aim for expressing less milk each time until you are comfortable without expressing milk.

9. In more extreme cases, you may need to experiment a bit with time periods over 4 hours to find the amount of time per breast that works best.

Even if these measures do not completely solve the problem, many moms find that their abundant supply and fast let-down will subside, at least to some extent, by about 12 weeks (give or take a bit). At this point, hormonal changes occur that make milk supply more stable and more in line with the amount of milk that baby needs.

Sometimes babies of moms with oversupply or fast let-down get very used to the fast flow and object when it normally slows somewhere between 3 weeks to 3 months.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Lecitihin is supposed to be good at helping w/ preventing plugged ducts. Hugs!


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chanda7* 

However, as long as you keep pumping all that milk, your body is going to keep making it. The key to decreasing your milk when pumping is to pump only as much as you have to to feel comfortable. Do not drain your breast. Doing so signals to your body to keep up the good work. Also, don't wait until you are doubled over before nursing or pumping. If you need to pump every hour, pump every hour. Just pump as little as possible during the session until you get some relief.


Ditto big time! I create a huge oversupply with my first because he refused to latch on for the first 6 weeks of his life. I became a pumping fool, so that I could supply as much BM as possible for him. When we finally got him to take the breast, I had to bring my supply down down to his needs.

What I did was to get him to the breast as much as possible. If I was still engorged after he fed, then I would pump just enough to get some relief. I never pumped until I was empty, because then my breasts would think I needed that much milk for next time.

This took a good 2-3 months to do. But, I built up an impressive freezer stash as a result and then actually donated a ton of frozen milk (over 1,000 ounces total) to 3 different familes via MilkShare. I was NOT going to let all that milk go to waste!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow! I hope the advice you've gotten works!


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I too had oversupply issues - big time. My first baby would nurse and I still ended up pumping 5 or 6 times per day because the pain was unberable. I started with the pump when he was 4 or 5 weeks old, because I just could not take the pain and engorgement any longer. (I am normally a AA cup and was up to F cup at this time). it was so painful to ride in the car because I couldn't stand having my breasts moved in any way. I had forceful letdown and painful letdown. I had to wake up in the middle of the night to pump. It was miserable.

At about 4 or 5 months, closer to 5, my supply started to down-regulate some. I was able to slowly let go of one pumping session. Due to an easy forceful letdown (and pain!!!!) when pumping I did not find it really doable to only pump until I felt relief. I'd turn on the pump, immediately let down, adn pump 4 or 5 ounces per side in a matter of one or two minutes. So, it was easier for me to try to just remove a pumping session around month 5. I choose the night session - still occasionlly needed it for a while, but overall, was successful with dropping that one.

I didn;t know about cabbage leaves until second baby, but found the cold hugely soothing.

Anyhow,as PP mentioned, if you can find way to be more comfortable and get through another 4 weeks or so you may find your supply starts to adjust.

My son never would take a bottle. I donated gallons to a local milk bank and later to a friend with supply issues.

Best wishes - I hope you get some relief!


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks so much everyone-- it's good to know i'm not alone in Oversupply Hell.

i just spent the last 20 hours or so unclogging a very painful duct from my breast. i really don't know how you wonderful women with oversupply stuck through it until your production leveled out, but i commend you. i personally, want to be done with this _as soon as possible_. for me, this is just not worth the emotional distress and physical pain.

so begins the long road to weaning from the pump. but i have a question first-- does there exist a medication for drying up milk completely? i know they used to give it to women who didn't want to BF in the hospital just before their milk came in. do they still do that? would my doctor be able to prescribe something like that for me to aid in weaning so i won't end up with more clogged ducts or mastitis?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofHero* 
thanks so much everyone-- it's good to know i'm not alone in Oversupply Hell.

i just spent the last 20 hours or so unclogging a very painful duct from my breast. i really don't know how you wonderful women with oversupply stuck through it until your production leveled out, but i commend you. i personally, want to be done with this _as soon as possible_. for me, this is just not worth the emotional distress and physical pain.

so begins the long road to weaning from the pump. but i have a question first-- does there exist a medication for drying up milk completely? i know they used to give it to women who didn't want to BF in the hospital just before their milk came in. do they still do that? would my doctor be able to prescribe something like that for me to aid in weaning so i won't end up with more clogged ducts or mastitis?

I had oversupply with dd. She also had nursing issues in the beginning (turned my nipples to hamburger) I toughed it out by not doing ANY pumping or ANY artificial nipples. That's the FASTEST way to get through it- which like you, was my goal. I wanted the issue OVER. For us, it wasn't painful after 6 weeks. And the oversupply was resolved by around 3 months.

-Angela


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you had your thyroid levels checked? I had oversupply and it was due to hyperthyroidism.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I think there's probably a middle ground between living with hyperlactation and complete weaning. Since your goal is to reduce your milk supply, anything you do to wean will work towards that goal. Eventually, you will get to a point that your supply isn't overwhelming you, and that will make complete weaning unnecessary.

They no longer give the "drying up" medications because they proved to be dangerous - I believe it is associated with the risk of stroke.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I had oversupply issues so I know how painful and annoying this can be.

Have you contacted a lactation consultant?

The medication you mentioned that used to be used to dry up milk is no longer available as it is believed to have caused cancer.

I know you want weaning advice but in your shoes I would not wean I'd just try to decrease my milk so I would get a nipple shield and take baby to bed for a few days and not pump. I'd try to get baby back on the breast. If your getting engorged I'd hand express some out then try to get baby on the breast.

My body took over 3 months to adjust to what ds needed.








Don't give up. Give yourself a goal to last 1 week, when you get to that week give yourself another goal. YOU CAN DO THIS! There is an end to all the pain and too much milk.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

As a mama who has had oversupply/overactive letdown with each of my four children, you definitely have my sympathies. One thing to keep in mind is that the steps you take to wean are also going to effectively diminish your supply. So you may find, as you go along, your supply becomes more regulated.


----------



## Dame (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm in the process of weaning from the pump right now. I've been exclusively pumping for 10 months and plan to finish in about a month (I have another 2 months supply of breast milk frozen). What I've been doing is gradually spreading my pumping sessions out every 7 days or so. I started at 8 times a day every three hours (for 15 minutes) and am now at twice a day for 10 minutes. Now about every 5 days, I reduce my pumping time by a minute. It's a very slow way to wean, but it does help to prevent plugged ducts (which I had a major problem with).


----------



## GAjenn (Jan 28, 2009)

Take a relaxing breastfeeding vacation at home. Put your feet up for a few days and breastfeed. No bottles, no pumping. Just spend time with baby, take long showers to help with engorgement, and relax. Sometimes nipple sensitivity is like exercise, you have to get over the hump of being sore to reap the benefits. Hang in there!


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I think there's probably a middle ground between living with hyperlactation and complete weaning. Since your goal is to reduce your milk supply, anything you do to wean will work towards that goal. Eventually, you will get to a point that your supply isn't overwhelming you, and that will make complete weaning unnecessary.

They no longer give the "drying up" medications because they proved to be dangerous - I believe it is associated with the risk of stroke.

Ditto. You are going to get to the point where your milk supply will start coming down and you will be so much more comfortable. When you get to that point, why not try Bfing? From a momma whose 1st child would only takr bottles of expressed milk for the what seemed like forever, trust me when I say that Bfing is so much easier than dealing with bottles, the storage, the cleaning, making sure to have bottle available when we are out of the house, whoops we stayed out too long now we need to rush home for another bottle, et..


----------



## LindsayK (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks like you got some great suggestions for what to do to downregulate supply, but I just wanted to throw out a couple more things. Someone mentioned using lecithin for plugged ducts. I had HORRIBLE issues with plugged ducts until I started taking lecithin on a regular basis. Its a food by product of soy, and you can get it at health food stores, or drugstores, online (I get it at puritanspride.com) When I was having issues I would take 2-3 capsules 3 times a day. Since its a food based product, you can't "overdose" (well, I suppose if you took half the bottle you could....) Anyway, if you are working on weaning, you are quite likely to have issues with plugged ducts, so I *highly* recommend taking lechithin so you don't have additional pain, and possible mastitis to deal with.

Someone suggested taking sudafed, which works really well for some women. If you are concerned about whether its safe for baby, then you could always just dump the milk pumped within a few hours of taking Sudafed, and feed other milk (since having enough milk is NOT a problem you have!) Here's the Lactmed link for research on Sudafed and lactating mothers so you can decide for yourself what you think is reasonable:

http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/si...temp/~Ap0J1W:1

Also, have you joined the pumpmoms group? Its an e-mail based community of moms who pump for various reasons. They are a great and supportive resource for pumping moms, and there are plenty of women who have dealt with oversupply while pumping who can answer questions and give a little "been there, done that" support.

http://www.pumpingmoms.org/

One thing that I learned from reading a lot of posts there is that many women with oversupply regulate at about 3-4 months post partum. This is when milk production switches from hormonally driven to truly supply and demand. Until that time, there's the whole supply/demand thing going on in the background, but really your milk production is being driven by hormones (this is not something that they taught in lactation class!) So, you may find that in a few weeks your milk supply suddenly becomes a lot more manageable and easier to downregulate.

In the meantime, *hugs*! Taking care of a little one and dealing with milk issues is really tough, and it sounds like you are doing a great job! It *will* get better and you will find a solution that works for both you and your little one!


----------



## rivkah (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I had oversupply with dd. She also had nursing issues in the beginning (turned my nipples to hamburger) I toughed it out by not doing ANY pumping or ANY artificial nipples. That's the FASTEST way to get through it- which like you, was my goal. I wanted the issue OVER. For us, it wasn't painful after 6 weeks. And the oversupply was resolved by around 3 months.

-Angela











I second this. With baby #1 I too made enough milk for triplets for months. I constantly leaked and my breasts always felt swollen. I was sore, my nipples were sore, it was not fun in any way. I felt as if I had fallen into a black hole.

But it does get better. It really does. Babies brains grow, their sucks get stronger and more efficient. Your body will level out.

I also had a lot of trouble with plugged ducts. Be careful what you do so that you don't make this worse.

I know you want to just wean and get it over with, but I second Angela's suggestion, if you are at all open to the idea of giving it a little bit more time. One week of just trying to get through the frustration of no pumping, no artificial nipples etc., may find you with a drastic improvement.

However, if you really just can't get through this and want to wean, I am afraid there is no good way to do it except slowly. You will really risk more painful plugged ducts and mastitis otherwise. However, one side effect of this is that you will be able to build up a great supply of breastmilk.

Good luck, and be assured that no matter what you decide, it WILL get better. Having a newborn is very hard, no matter how you feed the baby. But hang in there, things get smoother.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I had hyperlactation with #1, and I would feed off one breast every time the babe was hungry for four hours, and then feed off the other breast every time the babe was hungry for the next four hours, and I kept repeating that. It made my milk production go down within a few days.

Also, I second the sudafed suggestion. That happened during allergy season last time and I took a little sudafed a few times to help with the allergies, and it was probably part of what helped with the overactive breasts too.

This time, I oddly have not had the "too much milk" problem.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

I couldn't read without posting. Hang in there. Like everyone has said, weaning has to be a slow process on order to avoid more problems. Good luck.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Not according to this on Kellymom.

OP







I'm sorry you're having difficulty. I hope the wise mamas here can help you.

I was on sudafed for a week or so due to a cold and the dr's told me it was just fine to take while breastfeeding.


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah, i'm actually taking benedryl every night.

it's weird-- i've heard so many things about taking sage to reduce your supply. i took it for 4 days and my breasts went nuts-- producing even more and getting a clogged duct.

they have settled down a bit, but i can't go more than 3.5 hrs since my breasts are rock hard at that point and feel like needles are shooting through them. i guess i can try to increase a half hour in a few days. i'm only pumping for 8 minutes, though sometimes i have to go 10.

DD still won't nurse! even with a nipple shield. she screams and wiggles and kicks and i end up crying from the pain.

i think i am getting increasingly depressed over this. i find myself not wanting to hold my baby much because my chest is always hurting and sensitive.

thank you for all the advice... i HAVE to "stick with it" since there is no quick way to wean breasts from the pump. i just hate it.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I had the "rock hard breasts" problem too and I would just express out a little bit- just enough to make them not hurt quite so much - and stick with the schedule. Of course your body thinks whatever you express is needed by your baby, so don't express too much. Just enough so it doesn't hurt as bad. And cold things on your breasts might help too.

Also, I think Sudafed dries you up more than Benedryl. I used it before the whole meth/Sudafed issue, so I was using the "old fashioned" Sudafed back when I had this problem.

It is awful and it was very frustrating when I had this problem because I called the hospital's lactation consultant, and she just said, "Oh that's great that you're making so much milk!" and didn't help me at all because she didn't see it as a problem. UGH. Someone should pump her breasts up full of five or six babies' worth of milk for a while and see if she still thinks that.








It will get better but I know how awful it is in the mean time.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofHero* 
yeah, i'm actually taking benedryl every night.

thank you for all the advice... i HAVE to "stick with it" since there is no quick way to wean breasts from the pump. i just hate it.


Not sure what the Benadryl is for in your case, but I wanted to mention that it is an anti-histimine, not like Sudafed (a decongestant). Benadryl would have a different, or no, effect on your supply.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

If I were you, I would get some help ( like an LC or LLL) to come over and help you use the nipple shield. One main objection to using nipple shields is that it can decrease your supply because of less stimulation, but the contact ones are not as bad as the older thicker ones, and you don't have an issue with supply obviously. Since your baby has gotten so used to the bottle, this seems like it would be the best way to transition. I totally believe that the baby can still learn to nurse from the breast, it may just take a lot of patience and determination on your part.

Try the nipple shield when she is not super starving hungry. Let her play around with it, mouth it, etc, while it is on your nipple. Stick with it and keep introducing it. If you can get back to nursing at the breast, your supply will regulate.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofHero* 
We still attempt breastfeeding every day, but DD has nipple confusion and also, my breasts are extremely sore and sensitive.

I keep hearing that oversupply can be controlled, but no one is telling me _HOW_. I've tried everything I know to do.









Here is what I had to do. My LC friend helped me with this and it worked very well. She said we had to pump (with a hospital grade pump not an ordinary home/work mama pump - I used a Symphony) for a timed 3 full minutes beyond the last drop of breastmilk you could pump came out. Then ice down the breasts for a full 30 minutes (that wasn't very fun) to set the reset button on my supply. She said I might have to do it again once or twice more in a couple days. I had to do it once more two days later. From then on my body produced much less. I think having had twins twice my body was just on twin production overdrive and got confused by me having just one.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I had oversupply so badly. Letdown every 15 minutes all day, every day. Choking, gassy baby who had no means of comforting at the breast. Good news!- At 17 weeks it's all resolved!

1- block feeding (I had to use one side for at least 12 hours
2- altoids! Eat them all day. Amazing little trick an IBCLC told me that really worked.

I also read a study where they recommended you pump to empty the breasts completely, clean slate in the AM and then immediately nurse baby. Continue nursing only all day. If engorged, repeat again the next day. This WORKS! By day 3 I wasn't engorged. I was slightly again on day 4 or 5 and repeated it for the last time.

Oversupply is SO HARD to deal with but your baby is worth it!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I had hyperlactation/overactive letdown too! At the time I found tonnes of info about increasing supply, but little on decreasing supply.

Some of things I did:

Well...when I would get engorged my LO could not latch on. I had to express/pump until let down. Then let it spray into a cloth, then try tolatch her on.

I would pump for no more than 60 seconds per breast...which would give me EIGHT OUNCES!!

To latch her on I laid down and laid her on my chest, and propped her head at an angle, so I had gravity and an angle working for me!

As well as block feeding.

I had overproduction for a couple months but it resolved.

I had to wear nursing pads for A LONG LONG TIME.

So sorry that you are in pain. But the wonderful women on MDC have given you some great tips!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm generally anti-nipple-shield, but I agree - in your case it sounds like a great idea to try.

-Angela


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I'm generally anti-nipple-shield, but I agree - in your case it sounds like a great idea to try.

-Angela

yes, definitely, I typically hate nipple shields and think that LC's hand them out way too often when latching on is just "hard". However, it could be what really gets you to nurse her from the breast. I would be trying this as my number one priority right now.


----------

